# Commenrt Intégrer un Serveur UNIX sur le DNS Windows 2000 ???



## Bruno C (5 Juin 2003)

Salut,
J'ai un serveur UNIX et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour l'intégrer au niveau du controleur de domaine/DNS de notre serveur Windows 2000 ???

Merci


----------



## omiossec (28 Juin 2003)

uniquement en metant SAMBA
Pour la config par contre cela dépent si ton serveur doit être une simple machine utilisateur, un serveur de fichiers, un controleur secondaire ...


----------



## Bilbo (29 Juin 2003)

Bruno C a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai un serveur UNIX et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour l'intégrer au niveau du controleur de domaine/DNS de notre serveur Windows 2000 ???*



Ta question n'est pas très claire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si tu veux intégrer ton serveur UNIX dans la zone de ton serveur DNS qui tourne sous Windows 2000, il suffit de le déclarer dans ta zone dans le module DNS de ton serveur 2000. Ensuite, dans ton serveur UNIX, tu mets ton serveur 2000 comme serveur DNS (en règle générale ça se passe dans /etc/resolv.conf).

Si tu veux que ton serveur UNIX serve de serveur DNS, c'est plus ardu. Un bon début ici.

À+


----------

